# Bad song......Great Solo



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I saw a thread over on TGP on this topic and wondered what Canadian's picks would be. 
So BAD song......you just wait and wait for the solo..which is great.

My pick off the top of my head would be My Love by Paul McCartney. Beautiful solo.........saccharin tune.

Cheers
pete


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't call the song terrible but I always thought the solo in _5 days in May_ made a somewhat forgetable song a great one...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Midnight At The Oasis, Maria Muldaur.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Most Van Halen songs with DLR on vocals.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I never could get into these guys, but the solo in Queen's "We Will Rock You" sounds like nothing else.....a really good nothing else.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Easy Lover by Phillip Bailey & Phil Collins has a great solo by Daryl Stuermer, who also filled in live with Genesis.

Most Steely Dan songs have cool solos in them--I like some of their songs, but some leave me cold, until the solo starts. They had several talented guitarists playing those solos-Larry Carlton, Denny Dias, Jeff Skunk Baxter, Elliott Randall, Rick Derringer, and others--including Walter Becker.

My favorite solo on a Steely Dan song is Kid Charlemagne, but I like the song--so it doesn't fit this category. I used that solo as an example for students when I taught.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Midnight At The Oasis, Maria Muldaur.


OUCH !!!! I love that song....sooooooooo sensual but Geoff Muldar plays beautifully through the whole thing.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay I thought of another........Wildflower by Skylark..Love the leslie guitar.


Actually I like the tune.....but .......it's sooooooo bad. Guilty pleasure


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Of course, the solo is Amos Garrett.


Right you are !!!!!! Amos Garrett it is not Geoff.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Midnight At The Oasis, Maria Muldaur.


Yeah. Amos Garrett. Great player.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

For me, its Hotel California. No reason to listen to it if there werent any leads.

I'd also add Sister Christian by Night Ranger.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

My vote: "10,000 Lovers" TNT if you don't know it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD2DpFaCQQk

There a joke that asks what does 80's metal and y2k country have in common?

a: The world's worst songs with the best guitar solos

Andy


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Not a bad song but a forgotten one for sure. 

My Sharona by the Knack. I love the solo's in that song.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

I like Cheech's 'My Scrotum' version.


----------

